# Looking for a good company/printer that does custom printing on reclosable polybags and polymailers



## THRILL (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been searching online and the forums for 2 weeks and still can't find a reliable company/printer for my custom printed reclosable polybags and polymailers.

If you could refer me to a good company/printer that does good work and can get the job done I would appreciate it!

- Company must have low minimum's I'm looking to have 200 - 500 made.


----------



## ninaspears (Jan 24, 2014)

For poly bags printing usually screen printing is used buy in order to make it more safe you may get pro cut vinyl stickers that can really helps you as they can be applied on poly bags and they are strong adhesive as well.


----------



## Em11 (Oct 16, 2008)

try contacting Owlbear Printing , they print polymailers.


----------

